# federal board books



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

hello
i am studying for MCAT for medical colleges of karachi from my intermediate course books fo i have to read federal board books also


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

So...you need federal books or? I don't get the question.


----------



## miss smarty (Jul 8, 2010)

TheDoc said:


> So...you need federal books or? I don't get the question.


actually i just want to confirm that is the colleges like DOW and KMDC make their papers from federal board books


----------



## SCaryMonster (Jul 14, 2010)

They make their Entrance Exam from Sindh Text Book Board's books. 
You can solve 90-95% of the paper if you've learnt from Federal board books.

To solve the remaining 5% exam, you'll need to read Sindh Textbooks.


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

Is it hard to pass the aptitude test if you have not studied the federal or sindh board text books? I mean would the bio, chem and physics that I have studied in US help me to at least pass the test?


----------

